# Upcoming UKC APBT show/performance litter!



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

We have an upcoming litter we are quite excited about! Indie has been successfully bred to Stryker, and puppies are due Mid September! Pedigree speaks for itself. &#128571; Parents are health tested and titled. 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/bre...breeding.result?father=2521388&mother=2509979




























Current state of affairs at 6 weeks gestation:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking good Ma'am! Can't wait to see what the little ones look like! I bet they're gonna be show stoppers!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking great. Indie is a beautiful animal. I couldnt get the link to work. Good luck i wish you all the luck with your litter.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing pics of that liter. Indie should throw some gorgeous pups. 
Likewise on the link, getting 404 page not found error.

Joe


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

thank you for the compliments! I can't wait to see what we get! About 15 days left!

Here's another attempt at the link:

Litter from Delmarva's Thunderstruck @ Lore and Jhnsns Lil Miss Independence


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

The second link worked. Nice looking ped!! Gonna be some show stoppers for real!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Today's photo.. 2 weeks to go!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Really appreciate you taking the time to share Indie's progress with us. I think many of us are following this beautiful girl stages and wishing her the best. I know those two weeks will seem like two months to you. ;-)

Joe


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Got the X rays done Friday, but the vet had issues getting the puppies to show up. We counted 7 or 8, but that was just around the edges!! ? We'll get another taken this Friday to see what's up. Puppies should come out glowing!!! ?


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Puppies have arrived!!! 9/11/16! Welcome, Patriotic Litter, 4 males ( on leopard print) and 4 females (on tie dye).


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

OH WOW!! They are so cute and the one in the 4th picture looks like it face is marked like Indie. Four of each, that's great. Do the females all look alike or is the two on the tie dye the same pup? How did Indie do?
Thanks so much for sharing. PLEASE more puppy pics when you have time.:woof:

Joe


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Puppies were a week old on Sunday! We had been planning a state-themed litter from the start, but have shifted to more patriotic names as they were born on September 11. Here they are!

males:









females:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If I had time to work and show dogs, I would snatch up Jr. in a heart beat. His daddy is handsome and I love the mask with those flashy white socks.
Very nice looking litter all around. I hope we get to see some of them as they grow.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Most certainly! I have a few showdog folks who are interested, and i will be keeping one of the boys for myself. Legacy is definitely going to the co-owner, and Bentley (now: Liberty) to my friend in IN who has an autistic son, and I will get updates from both of them. I'm hoping some of the owners join us here, also!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

*5 weeks old!! *

Update! Puppies are 5 weeks old, cute as a button, and full of piss and vinegar! We have gone with a Patriotic theme for the most part, also.up:

MALES:

Soldier

















Buehrle Jr























He didn't want to give up the bait!









Stryker Jr

















Patriot
















FEMALES

Legacy 























Liberty


















Justice
























Macy


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh wow, the pups are looking fantastic. I love 'em at that stage. Thanks so much for the update pics Indie. One is cuter then the next. Much appreciated.

Joe


----------



## bajansupa22 (Aug 14, 2016)

Indie said:


> Update! Puppies are 5 weeks old, cute as a button, and full of piss and vinegar! We have gone with a Patriotic theme for the most part, also.up:
> 
> MALES:
> 
> ...


Are these apbt pup if so very nice bone and structure

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------

